# tegmen defect



## montgomeryj2 (Jan 6, 2010)

What would be the icd9 for a tegmen defect?


----------



## 2618216km (Jan 11, 2010)

Tegmen by definition is a structure that covers an organ or part of an organ-where is the defect at? Code to "other disorders of that site" unless it's congenital(which in tegmen tympani it usually is) then code to 744.xx. Hope that helped!


----------

